# Weird Question



## PRINCESSDANGER13 (Aug 17, 2011)

I see people calling their hedgie a pig.... I thought this was kind of weird since they do not have any relation to a actual pig... So I am guessing another nickname like pog?


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Yup. 

Don't quote me on it, but I think they're called hedgehogs because they kind of resemble a hedge and their snouts looks like pig snouts. Or that's what I've heard; I've never really looked it up...but it makes sense. So pig could just be kind of an affectionate nickname.


----------



## PRINCESSDANGER13 (Aug 17, 2011)

ProjectParanoia said:


> Yup.
> 
> Don't quote me on it, but I think they're called hedgehogs because they kind of resemble a hedge and their snouts looks like pig snouts. Or that's what I've heard; I've never really looked it up...but it makes sense. So pig could just be kind of an affectionate nickname.


Well I Wikipedia it and its similar to what you just said..... Out of all the hedgehog pictures I've seen none really look like an actual pig nose tho..... Pigz have big onez and hedgehogz have these tiny bead like onez.... Hmmm.... Its just interesting that these nicknamez came aboout because I get hedgie and hog but like pog and pig like threw me off you know?.... Maybe I should research the nicknamez now since I am clueless about that


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

Also know 'em as "Quids," quilly kids! :lol:


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Hahahaha I like "Quids"! That's clever


----------



## PRINCESSDANGER13 (Aug 17, 2011)

StellaWithaBow said:


> Also know 'em as "Quids," quilly kids! :lol:


Quids?.... As in like British currency?.... Quilly makez sense but quids.... Wow so many odd nicknamez for hedgehogz... Some do make sense and some don't..... How many more are there?


----------



## Nate1232 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hehe yah I think its because they look a bit like pigs with their nose! And the way they try to burrow through things with their snout. 

Also I think in Europe they call them Hedgepigs. Love the name!


----------



## soapradream (Aug 31, 2011)

I read somewhere they are called hedgehogs due to them looking for food in hedges and making snorting noises that resembles a pig or hog in the wild.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

When I saw people calling hedgies pigs I always thought it was because hedgehog --> hog --> pig. :lol:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I like calling my hedgie a hedgepig, I think it's cute. I also ran across the term "hedgecreepy" which is also funny.


----------



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

Nate1232 said:


> Also I think in Europe they call them Hedgepigs. Love the name!


Here in The Netherlands a four-toed hedgehog or african pygmy hedgehog is called a white-bellied hedgehog as if they have a white belly.. 

But hedgepigs... never heard of...


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

juuth said:


> Nate1232 said:
> 
> 
> > Also I think in Europe they call them Hedgepigs. Love the name!
> ...


White bellies is a species which was crossed with the African Algerian species to make our adoreable hedgies we know today

White Bellies do not have the face cheek patches under their eyes

Algerians do have patches under their eyes

both will have white furred bellies from what I have seen


----------



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm okay..

The only species we know in The Netherlands as far as i know are the white bellied and the long-eared hedgies and ofcourse the tenrecs and the europian hedgehog.

And the europian hedgehog in The Netherland can't be held as pets as if they're a protected specie here.

But hedgehog aren't that populair here though  Only people with an aducation like animal care or have the hobby to have pets tend to know you can have hedgehogs as pets.. Other than that, people here think it's not right to have hedgehogs as pets as if they use to live in outdoor nature.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

I call Pixel my 'hedgiepiggy'.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i say hedgepig too...and it caught on, all my friends and family call them that too.
...and i call em the pigs (or the girls, or the kids...)for short. i guess i'm one of the weird people in question.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I've seen them called Pogs before and thought it was cute but didn't know how they came up with it.


----------



## PRINCESSDANGER13 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sunshiner said:


> I call Pixel my 'hedgiepiggy'.


HAHA! Hedgiepiggy is a cute nickname

Anyone else seen them called a ham?.... Like huh? makes me think of food not a hedgehog


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

I never heard of the nickname hedgepig or just pig. I always call Hedgie my oldest hedgehog 'Bumbels' because every time he runs, he trips or stumbles and he snorts after he does it. It always makes me laugh! And my youngest Norah, I always call her 'Miss grumpitude' because everytime I get her out of the cage she hisses and everytime I say 'Hi" she hisses, she hisses at everything but I still love her! :lol:


----------



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

soapradream said:


> I read somewhere they are called hedgehogs due to them looking for food in hedges and making snorting noises that resembles a pig or hog in the wild.


This is what we were told this summer while interning at the zoo. If that gives you any more motivation to trust this response.


----------



## PRINCESSDANGER13 (Aug 17, 2011)

So I went into further detail about this pig calling a hedgehog.... I was reading on the other zoo with have in IL.... Brookfield Zoo is SO AMAZING!!!... I LOVE IT THERE!!.... Anywayz, they put on there site that the babies of hedgehogs are called piglets not hoglets (seen a lot of people put that) but there also called pups (a baby dog?).... I research this and I came across that that zoo had intershipz there and I could learn to care for the African Hedgehog they have..... This is so tempting to do but can't since I have no way of getting there and I don't own a car nor know how to drive (being 22 and not knowing how to drive is messed up)


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Princess: That would be so cool to work intern there. Take a bus or something loll xD


Side note:
I often call Opal my spikey little ball of joy.  I say it using a baby voice. lol But I know on the forums I'll refer to hedgehogs pigs and hogs. I've never heard the other terms before o.o


----------

